# Highest dose of HGH you’ve ran.



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Always followed the 8iu 3x a week protocol @Pscarb posted from the study I think pinned at the top of this section and worked well.

I've got a fair bit of spare income and fancied pushing it higher purely just to experiment, If I don't like it or don't think it's worth it I can always drop back down but was thinking to do 8iu 5x a week for a total of 40iu a week.

Has anyone ran say 40iu+ a week and if so what sort of effects did you experience, good or bad.


----------



## Matt83 (May 5, 2015)

I once worked up to running 10IU Monday to Friday for about 3 months.

All I really got from it was water retention and reactive hypoglycemia from sky high blood sugar.

Any added size was just extra water and glycogen in the muscles that quickly disappeared as soon as I came off.

You'll need to get insulin dialed in if running high GH. I was only using it post workout and that wasn't enough to stop the high blood sugar messing me up.

In my opinion high doses are not worth the money or damage to your health. 8IU three times a week is more than enough to give you the fullness and recovery GH is good for.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Towel said:


> Always followed the 8iu 3x a week protocol @Pscarb posted from the study I think pinned at the top of this section and worked well.
> 
> I've got a fair bit of spare income and fancied pushing it higher purely just to experiment, If I don't like it or don't think it's worth it I can always drop back down but was thinking to do 8iu 5x a week for a total of 40iu a week.
> 
> Has anyone ran say 40iu+ a week and if so what sort of effects did you experience, good or bad.


 Towel, I've ran green top hyges at 8iu split 4iu am/4iu pm Monday to Friday and it worked really well for me aesthetically. I was training twice a day as well and it definitely helped with recovery too.

Was running 8iu twice as good as 4iu per day? Probably not, but there was a "noticeable" difference between the two.

I've never really had sides from GH, it just seems to be all the benefits for me, even at 8iu per day.

With that said, I've found the sweet spot for me financially and results wise at 5iu per day, Monday to Friday pre-bed.

What GH would you be running mate?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Skitz said:


> Towel, I've ran green top hyges at 8iu split 4iu am/4iu pm Monday to Friday and it worked really well for me aesthetically. I was training twice a day as well and it definitely helped with recovery too.
> 
> Was running 8iu twice as good as 4iu per day? Probably not, but there was a "noticeable" difference between the two.
> 
> ...


 Always stuck to ansomone mate, had bloods on it a few times and always came back spot on, it's pharma in my eyes.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

10iu per day

grip went to s**t

wrists hurt

held a ton of water

saw no extra recomp or recovery benefit over 5iu per day

workouts also took a knock because i was lethargic as f**k, my whole life took a knock in fact, dragging my ass around like a zombie

i personally do think the as low as 14iu up to 35iu per week to be the sweet range for most

yes 2iu per day does give me a notable increase in deep sleep and perhaps as a byproduct or direct effect recovery between sessions


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Have done 12iu Pharma. Don't believe the hype.

Sorted my Crohn's 'reet' Out. But I'm no Ronnie Coleman so go figure on the 'muscle building' side. It's really an overhyped drug.

To get good longer term fat burning (the Type that's just changes how your body holds fat) 2-4iu is enough. I strongly believe it changed how I store fat and how much, but that doesn't justify the spend to me and diet played a huge part in that.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Bensif said:


> Have done 12iu Pharma. Don't believe the hype.
> 
> Sorted my Crohn's 'reet' Out. But I'm no Ronnie Coleman so go figure on the 'muscle building' side. It's really an overhyped drug.
> 
> To get good longer term fat burning (the Type that's just changes how your body holds fat) 2-4iu is enough. I strongly believe it changed how I store fat and how much, but that doesn't justify the spend to me and diet played a huge part in that.


 Was the Chrons comment sarcastic? can't tell over a forum....


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

S123 said:


> Was the Chrons comment sarcastic? can't tell over a forum....


 No dead serious. I originally started it in a desperate attempt to get me into remission. I bought 30 genotropin pens at the time, achieved remission... and then thought maybe I can be the next Ronnie with all this growth.

Really didn't do anything for muscle growth like I said. Later moved to humatrope which is still my favourite. Much drier look and i swear it's the reason I hold so much less fat now; my face is drawn year round.

Now use Ansomone as it's more cost effective and only use 2iu 5 days per week. With that said I've not used it for the last 4 weeks as I do like to take time off it.

What I should add in regards to Crohn's, is that the HGH alone won't work. You will heal faster but the GI tract still needs to rest. Fasting, introduction diet and HGH allowed me to avoid corticosteroids and get well sooner.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Bensif said:


> No dead serious. I originally started it in a desperate attempt to get me into remission. I bought 30 genotropin pens at the time, achieved remission... and then thought maybe I can be the next Ronnie with all this growth.
> 
> Really didn't do anything for muscle growth like I said. Later moved to humatrope which is still my favourite. Much drier look and i swear it's the reason I hold so much less fat now; my face is drawn year round.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I've bought about 20 boxes of ansomone as I suffer myself from UC, it's good to know you had results but it's a shame that it took that much gh for remission


----------



## Alinlmc (Aug 9, 2019)

for a basic user, how much iu should be taken per day?


----------



## Zami (Mar 17, 2018)

Towel said:


> Always stuck to ansomone mate, had bloods on it a few times and always came back spot on, it's pharma in my eyes.


 The 10iu ones or the 4iu? (If there's even a difference)


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Zami said:


> The 10iu ones or the 4iu? (If there's even a difference)


 People say 4iu are better but I've never seen a difference personally


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Alinlmc said:


> for a basic user, how much iu should be taken per day?


 seriously where are you one post dosage guys coming from...

whats a basic user?
how much iu for what?


----------



## Alinlmc (Aug 9, 2019)

swole troll said:


> seriously where are you one post dosage guys coming from...
> 
> whats a basic user?
> how much iu for what?





swole troll said:


> 10iu per day
> 
> grip went to s**t
> 
> ...


 Hi bro, how long have you used supplements?


----------



## Alinlmc (Aug 9, 2019)

Towel said:


> Always stuck to ansomone mate, had bloods on it a few times and always came back spot on, it's pharma in my eyes.


 Hi bro, do you also use steroids?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Alinlmc said:


> Hi bro, how long have you used supplements?


 72 years

73 in September


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Alinlmc said:


> Hi bro, do you also use steroids?


 Ofcourse not, 100% natural, steroids are for cheating scum :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I have used Hyge extensively over the last few years, the highest i have used was 8iu on training days so 5x per week (40iu) and one things for sure, that is overkill in terms of side effect, the positives were great, i was round and full all year, pumps were awesome in the gym and i managed to stay lean even with a diet that wasnt really that tight at the time.

I now use 4iu every other day (workout days) and once again it is keeping me nice and lean considering im nearly 19st @ 6ft 2, recovery is excellent, sleep is great (i take it pre bed) and the extra strength and size that i have achieved on a very basic low dose cycle is brilliant, so i would personally highly recommend it.

There is one small caveat, water retention even on 4iu eod is quite noticeable and always remember, what works for me wont necessarily work the same for you, my results are based on years of experimentation and research with regards to diet and training to know exactly what works for me.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> I have used Hyge extensively over the last few years, the highest i have used was 8iu on training days so 5x per week (40iu) and one things for sure, that is overkill in terms of side effect, the positives were great, i was round and full all year, pumps were awesome in the gym and i managed to stay lean even with a diet that wasnt really that tight at the time.
> 
> I now use 4iu every other day (workout days) and once again it is keeping me nice and lean considering im nearly 19st @ 6ft 2, recovery is excellent, sleep is great (i take it pre bed) and the extra strength and size that i have achieved on a very basic low dose cycle is brilliant, so i would personally highly recommend it.
> 
> There is one small caveat, water retention even on 4iu eod is quite noticeable and always remember, what works for me wont necessarily work the same for you, my results are based on years of experimentation and research with regards to diet and training to know exactly what works for me.


 First time running I started at 24iu, 8 m/w/f. After a few weeks I started suffering from cps so dropped to 4iu m/w/f. It continued to worsen so dropped to 2iu ed but got to the point where I was waking 3-4 times in the night with the worst pins and needles ever. I was having to get out of bed and walk around with my hands by my sides until it cleared. Using a mouse at work also became a problem. So I had to stop after about 10 weeks. It took about 4 weeks for it to start.

Another thing I suffered bad from on top of the normal water retention was if I went out on the piss and had a good few drinks, my hands and feet swelled to the point I had cankles, and couldn't get my trainers on. My wedding ring was stuck, like them fat people you see, never to be removed again lol. And my watch needed an extra link added. Bad times

I had 6 weeks off of it and decided to try again but starting @ 4iu m/w/f/s as some said I started too high. I'm not on deca anymore and being sensible with my cals so hopefully the water retention won't be nowhere near as bad


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> First time running I started at 24iu, 8 m/w/f. After a few weeks I started suffering from cps so dropped to 4iu m/w/f. It continued to worsen so dropped to 2iu ed but got to the point where I was waking 3-4 times in the night with the worst pins and needles ever. I was having to get out of bed and walk around with my hands by my sides until it cleared. Using a mouse at work also became a problem. So I had to stop after about 10 weeks. It took about 4 weeks for it to start.
> 
> Another thing I suffered bad from on top of the normal water retention was if I went out on the piss and had a good few drinks, my hands and feet swelled to the point I had cankles, and couldn't get my trainers on. My wedding ring was stuck, like them fat people you see, never to be removed again lol. And my watch needed an extra link added. Bad times
> 
> I had 6 weeks off of it and decided to try again but starting @ 4iu m/w/f/s as some said I started too high. I'm not on deca anymore and being sensible with my cals so hopefully the water retention won't be nowhere near as bad


 That wedding ring and watch description really painted a picture

Lol this what mk does to me

10iu gh per day I held a lot of water but not that bad


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

swole troll said:


> That wedding ring and watch description really painted a picture
> 
> Lol this what mk does to me
> 
> 10iu gh per day I held a lot of water but not that bad


 It really was mate, to the point once my trainers were on, my not no more ankles were hanging over the edge, even my 9 yo daughter asked what was wrong with my feet ffs lol.

do you still have the occasional blow out whilst on cycle? I mean a big booze session? It was the day or 2 after it was really bad!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Abc987 said:


> It really was mate, to the point once my trainers were on, my not no more ankles were hanging over the edge, even my 9 yo daughter asked what was wrong with my feet ffs lol.
> 
> do you still have the occasional blow out whilst on cycle? I mean a big booze session? It was the day or 2 after it was really bad!


 I've not drank anything since 2012

Gets me in far too much trouble


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

swole troll said:


> seriously where are you one post dosage guys coming from...
> 
> whats a basic user?
> how much iu for what?


 Troll


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

I just swapped over from peptides to 4 iu hgh before bed.

The lethargy when i wake up is prette rough, i dont even want to think about the sides on high doses


----------

